# Well Look whos here..Snoop Dogg!



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well Snoops owner called me and her father is having some serious medical issues and she is having a hard time caring for Snoop and her father soooo he came back home today. 
Needs some training and a good work out, but other than that he hasn't turned out to bad.

His sisters don't care for him at all, but they are all going into heat and aren't gonna be playing with him any way so thats ok. Well for me thats ok, I think his feelings are hurt, because all 3 girls where yelling at the poor guy 

You lookin at my butt Ma!!

























Ummmm Excuse me! I am trying to get pictures can you 2 please pay attention????








Oh thank you...


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

He's a great looking guy!

Seems your gonna get the whole litter back...LMAO

You are a wonderful lady Holly!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Roxy_Nie said:


> He's a great looking guy!
> 
> Seems your gonna get the whole litter back...LMAO
> 
> You are a wonderful lady Holly!


I am tellin ya! First Faith and now Snoop lol...

Luckily my sister owns Obi-One-Canobi and Optimus Prime well you couldn't pry him outta his owners cold dead hands lol.

I am just glad no ones givin me any trouble and all honored the contract of returning my pups if they couldn't be properly cared for.

I hate having to track people down and sue them to get my dogs back when issues happen.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

He is soooooo gorgeous.
I want him so badd!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nizmosmommy said:


> He is soooooo gorgeous.
> I want him so badd!!!


HA! When they got here the first thing I thought was... Man he looks like Nizmo lol...


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

That is just what I was thinking.
I love all pitties,
but the black ones with white chests are so cute too me.
Even when they are older.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm glad these babies are ending back at your place. I by no means wish you any more burdens, but I know it's a relief knowing that they're being taken care of.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

Snoop is a good looking dude!!! love his color!!!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

He looks great and he looks happy. :woof:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I'm glad these babies are ending back at your place. I by no means wish you any more burdens, but I know it's a relief knowing that they're being taken care of.


Yeah I don't really need 7 dogs, but its no biggie for me.. I don't produce anything unless I am prepare to house the whole litter. Never know whats gonna happen.

I was at the doctors when I got the call and had to call my husband to tell him to set up another crate lol.... He was like ummmm why???? He thought I actually went out and got another dog lmao! I told him Snoop was coming home and then he was happy.. Hes always loved Snoop.

Now I gotta change my sig agian I hate messing with that thing lol.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Do you try to rehome the dogs?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Do you try to rehome the dogs?


Lol kinda....... I am really really lazy right now ( 7 1/2 months pregnant) and finding proper homes takes alot of screening and patience lol..

Lil Mom has been listed as available but the people that have contacted me are not what I am looking for in a home.

Faith we just got back and so I take the time to evaluate her and see what type of home she is fit for before I put her up for sale. Tho we are throwing around the idea of keeping her.

Snoop needs some training in basic manners and then I will list him for sale too.

Faith and Snoop are the only 2 we got back but since they have been raised by other people It takes a bit of time to see how there manners are before I home them.

I would just rather keep them then be in a hurry and send them off to a non proper home. Usually I am out at shows so then people would know I had pup available, but I haven't been able to make it out due to me not doing well in the heat this far along so none of the show/working people I know, know I have anything.

I train and work with every dog I have and once the baby gets here and I can get back to the shows and start working towards there conformation titles they will most likely fall off into homes then. If they are here long enough I will start them in WP.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh bless you! I bet thats hard being that prego and taking care of all the dogs! How long have you bred dogs?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have owned Pitbulls for about 10 years now and had 4 litters ( 2 where not sub posted to happen). One was when I was younger and happened to have a male and female and didn't know about dogs and the circle of life:hammer: lol. Another was my EX letting my female out with my male before her heat was fully over. He didn't listen to the fact that she could still get pregnant. I don't breed a litter unless I am planning on adding to my current # of dogs. My 3rd litter none where sold. Everything stayed in the family. This current batch I have is the 4th litter.

We may be doing one more litter this year if the Stud finishes his CH and UWP titles this next month, then after that nothing for 3 or so more years till Bumble Bee is fully titled and ready to give me grand babies.

I have had a few extra litters, but they where rescues that came in pregnant, not dogs I bred myself.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

His fur looks like velvet, such a looker!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I "may" breed pit bulls some day. But I know absolutely nothing about it now! lol My pets have always been fixed. 

And knowing me, I'd have to be really learn about correct structure, how to spot it easily.. movement and such. I'd basically have to get into the show ring for awhile. And I don't see that happening within the next few years. So maybe in my 30's... I'm in my early 20's now.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

One hard thing is realizing your dogs faults and being able to criticize your own dogs. If you can't spot your dogs faults you can't improve them in your litters. Then sometimes a dog develops faults that are not needing to be bred and you have to cut your loses and fix the dog. You'll see alot of people breeding faults just because they don't want to lose out on the dog. I have seen alot of dogs bred with kinked tails just because the kink was small and the dog titled in conformation. You get a closer look at alot of the "big time" show breeders and you can see alot of stuff unravel. 


With my girl Slim for example. I got her for Show/weight pull and hopefully future breeding, but as she developed and I saw the faults she had I realized she was not worth breeding, so she became a house pet (but shes great at it!)

When it comes down to it tho its breeding a dog to YOUR standard. My dogs don't have the greatest pedigree but they are correct and what I am looking for in a dog and they actually fit the standard and I wouldn't trade them for some of the stub nosed dogs I have seen GRCH.

However you have to be prepared and ready to accept the responsibility of producing and creating life. 

When you produce a litter you are making a life time commitment to those pups, and it is your responsibility to make sure they are ALWAYS well cared for and in a proper environment. People who breed and don't consider the fact of pups coming back are why such nice looking dogs end up in shelters. Even good looking well bred dogs can end up needing a home and end up stranded in a shelter because the person that created them wasn't responsible for their actions. 

Many people think just mix breeds get abandon but thats far from true.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

That is a really nice dog. I wish I could have one like that. Anyway, I would like to someday be a breeder and go to shows, do wp, all that kind of things I love my dog. I would like to compete as my passion and hobby.

Could you tell me what are the things you need to be able to do so? Just out off curiosity.

Pls, if you can send me a pm.

Thanks


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

SEO said:


> Could you tell me what are the things you need to be able to do so? Just out off curiosity.


Depends on what area of activity's you want to be apart of.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*GO HOLLY! AND SNOOP! AND FAITH! AND MAE! AND LIL MAMA! *


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

StaffyDaddy said:


> *GO HOLLY! AND SNOOP! AND FAITH! AND MAE! AND LIL MAMA! *


Dude...Not cool I am so telling Bumble Bee!!!!!


----------

